# Birthday Party Planning



## EllieTheHedgehog (Jul 7, 2014)

:grin: My wonderful little girl is going to be having her first birthday here in a few days, yea I am so excited!!!! I have seen some owners throw some parties for their adorable Heggies and I loved the idea! I had seen some cakes that the Heggies were eating and I was wondering what they were or what would be best to give as a "cake". Any other party ideas would be greatly appreciated as well....

Has anyone ever thrown their Heggie party with a theme like what people do?


----------



## BrooklynNoel (Jun 15, 2014)

Sorry no one replied, anyway happy birthday to your hedgehog! I once made a little cage for my hogs, mash up a banana and put some mealworms in it. You can shape it into a cake if you'd like. And for the "party" i'd take her to the park, don't let snotty children touch her. Just you and her hogging up the park, maybe walk around with her, let her explore! This is plenty exciting to a hedgehog!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Heheh. Penny's birthday is in a few weeks too! I teach sixth grade and my kids are so excited to celebrate her birthday! I would never bring her in but always share tons of pictures.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry I missed little Ellie's birthday. Happy belated Birthday pretty girl! You look so adorable in your picture wearing your big bow!!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I completely missed this first round. Happy birthday to Ellie!!! I don't know what would make a good cake, but mealworms are definitely in order.


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

Happy belated birthday little hedgie!


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

let us know what you wound up doing!


----------

